
Show HN: A Diagram Editor for JupyterLab - SylvainCorlay
https://blog.jupyter.org/a-diagram-editor-for-jupyterlab-a254121ff919
======
marmaduke
This looks great. I’m deploying JLab as the new front end to the HPC cluster I
maintain and users like it.

Anyone know of good list of extensions like this?

~~~
leephillips
Is there anything in JupyterLab like the clusters tab in the classic notebook?
How are you using it as a front end to a cluster?

~~~
marmaduke
Ah no, we use Slurm. So JLab runs on a head node, and users submit jobs
through Slurm. Slurm would let you set a ipcluster which you then drive from a
JLab notebook, though, which is a nice set up.

